# I got it!!!



## eidffy33 (Feb 1, 2006)

I picked up a LNIB 96 Elite 2 over the weekend. Shoots pretty well. I think you beretta guys are on to something :-D !!!

I'll get some pics up when I can get to borrow a digi-cam. 

Keep :shock: !!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

eidffy33 said:


> I think you beretta guys are on to something :-D !!!


 8)


----------

